
SiliconSqueak: A processor optimized for Smalltalk - AriaMinaei
https://www.academia.edu/30686775/SiliconSqueak_Adaptive_Compilation_for_an_Object-Oriented_and_Reconfigurable_Architecture
======
AriaMinaei
The abstract:

 _As the complexity of embedded systems grows, so does the attraction of using
object-oriented dynamic languages, like Python or Smalltalk, to implement
them. To make this practical, a reduction in the energy and cost of the
required computing resources for such languages has become a hot research
topic. This project addresses these issues by designing a processor speciﬁ-
cally for Smalltalk-80, by optimizing this processor for adaptive compilation,
by using both ﬁnegrained and coarse grained parallelism to do more work at
lower clock speeds and by taking advantage for the reconﬁgurability of Field
Programmable Gate Arrays (which are increasingly present in embedded systems)
to adapt the hardware at runtime to variable computing loads._

